# Fermentation lock, or not?



## DavidNW (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello,

I generally make wine, but bought a beer kit and have started the primary stage of the beer. I'm using a 23L plastic bucket/pail with a snap on lid and fitted it with an airlock half filled with water - the beer kit instructions said to do this.

I pitched the yeast yesterday afternoon. This morning there is very little, if any, movement in the airlock, but on taking the snap on lid off, fermentation has clearly started.

Is there reason to have the airlock fitted, as it seems to be of little practical use? Could I just have the lid loosely fitted without the airlock, as I do when I make wine?

Many thanks,

David.


----------



## salcoco (Jul 23, 2015)

although not a huge beer maker, my friends tell me that beer is less forgiving from bacterial contamination. I would keep the airlock on per instructions.


----------



## RevA (Jul 23, 2015)

Beer is very sensitive where infection is concerned. If you don't see much activity don't worry, that happens sometimes. You could leave it open if you want to try to make a sour beer, if you're lucky it gets infected with brett and have a tasty sour; if not you might get the runs...


----------



## DavidNW (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. The beer is fermenting vigorously now, so I guess all is well. Still no activity in the airlock, but the lid is bulging, so there is a lot pressure.


----------

